# [TIP] Install eclair d'une image disque universelle

## kernelsensei

La je suis au boulot, et mon collegue vient de me montrer un truc hallucinant ! netcat ...

Donc pour commencer, vous vous faites un systeme sur mesure avec un kernel relativement universel, et apres c'est partit, pas besoin de faire un cd de boot ou des choses du style ! (une knoppix par exemple suffira)

Vous faites une image de votre partition contenant votre systeme "universel" avec dd

```
dd if=/dev/hdxX of=universal.image
```

en suite, il vous faut netcat donc on l'emerge ...

SUR LA MACHINE CIBLE

```
nc -l -p <port_que_vous_voulez> | dd of=/dev/<disque_partition_cible>
```

SUR LA MACHINE CONTENANT L'IMAGE

```
cat image.universal |nc <HOST_CIBLE> <PORT>
```

Voila, je tape ce TIP en coup de vent,  il se peut qu'il y ait des erreurs !

----------

## bosozoku

Je vais paraître idiot mais est ce que tu peux expliquer vite fait comment ça marche ?

Et accessoirement quel est ton boulot car apparement tu boss sous linux ^^

----------

## boozo

'alute !

J'ai également deux petites questions : 

dd prend la sortie du pipe en entrée par default ????

[nc -l -p <port_que_vous_voulez> | dd of=/dev/<disque_partition_cible>]

Comment çà se comporte dans /proc ?

merci 

 :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

re-

en fait j'ai pas été clair tout-à-l'heure 

je voulais savoir si dd pouvait prendre l'output d'une commande directement en paramètre pour if, pour faire çà via un tunnel ssh par exemple non ?

sinon peut-être que :

dd if=/dev/hdXx | nc <HOST_CIBLE> <PORT> (sur l'hote contenant l'img)

nc -l -p <port_que_vous_voulez> | dd of=/dev/<disque_partition_cible> (sur celui à déployer)

serait plus concis   :Question: 

pour l'autre question : le noyau ne risque pas de geler non ?

re-merci

 :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Il est vrai que je ne l'ai pas precise, mais au moment ou je cree l'image, le systeme image n'est pas actif, je le fais soit a partir d'un liveCD soit a partir d'une autre partoche !

Autrement, vu que la commande marche, je pense que oui, dd prends l'entree standart comme un if=

Concernant la remarque pour le faire directement a partir de la partoche, je n'ai pas essaye, je ne sais pas si il accepte une commande sans of=

Mais dans tous les cas, l'image a un avantage, on peut la trimbaler facilement et la ramener a une install party par exemple ! (ben ouais, on transfere plus facilement une image sur son laptop, par exemple, qu'une arborescence brute !)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Je vais paraître idiot mais est ce que tu peux expliquer vite fait comment ça marche ?
> 
> Et accessoirement quel est ton boulot car apparement tu boss sous linux ^^

 

Ben grosso modo, comme je vois le truc, c'est :

```
cat fichier.image > {reseau} > /dev/hdXX
```

autrement, je suis admin linux a la fac !

----------

## bosozoku

Tu peux faire une image systeme d'un post sur le reseau ?

Mais comment peut tu accéder au systeme cible si tu as des droits limités ? (pardon de mon ignorance...)

----------

## kernelsensei

euh, a priori j'ai pas ete clair !

si tu veux, j'envoie le contenu d'une image en brut a travers le reseau, je recupere ces donnees brutes en ecoutant avec nc sur le port cible, et apres je le passe a dd pour qu'il jette ces donnees brutes sur la partoches cible !

pour les droits, ben ils sont pas limités, du moins pas pour l'admin ou celui qui boot sur un liveCD  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Ah oué exellent !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

M'a l'air vachement bien ce truc là....en plus c'est simple à mettre en oeuvre 

Merci pour ces précisions, je vais essayer un bkup dès que possible avec cette methode   :Very Happy: 

----------

## theturtle123

quand je pense que j'ai installé deux portables identiques en transférant toute l'arborescence via le réseau (youpi les milliers de ptits fichiers)

un seul reproche :

t'aurais dû poster ça avant   :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> quand je pense que j'ai installé deux portables identiques en transférant toute l'arborescence via le réseau (youpi les milliers de ptits fichiers)
> 
> un seul reproche :
> 
> t'aurais dû poster ça avant  

 

je peux retourner la remarque .... t'aurais pu attendre avant d'installer les 2 portables  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *boozo wrote:*   

> M'a l'air vachement bien ce truc là....en plus c'est simple à mettre en oeuvre 
> 
> Merci pour ces précisions, je vais essayer un bkup dès que possible avec cette methode  

 

ouais, je pense que ya moyen de faire des trucs pas mal avec netcat ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## theturtle123

un truc un peu dommage c'est qu'on doive faire l'image... si c'est un système relativement gros, ça peut poser des problèmes de place...

on peut pas faire le bourrin ? 

genre en bootant un live cd sur les deux bécanes et

```
cat /dev/zob |nc <HOST_CIBLE> <PORT>
```

?

(oui, j'avais prévenu, à la bourrin   :Wink: )

----------

## Trevoke

Bon. kernel-sensei, hop, hijack, on a besoin de toi dans le thread "reboot post-install" ...

----------

## bosozoku

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon. kernel-sensei, hop, hijack, on a besoin de toi dans le thread "reboot post-install" ...

 

C'est ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=249338

----------

## kernelsensei

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> un truc un peu dommage c'est qu'on doive faire l'image... si c'est un système relativement gros, ça peut poser des problèmes de place...
> 
> on peut pas faire le bourrin ? 
> 
> genre en bootant un live cd sur les deux bécanes et
> ...

 

essaye et tiens moi au courant ... (enfin, je peux essayer aussi quand j'aurais le temps !)

----------

## theturtle123

ok je testerai... 

on fait souvent des installs party avec mon asso, ça peut toujours servir

```
echo "netcat c'est cool" > /dev/brain/corner999
```

----------

